

Stripe Planning to Launch in New Zealand, Singapore, Japan and Hong Kong This Year - wmboy
http://fortune.com/2015/07/28/stripe-payments-startup/

======
wmboy
Checked with Stripe on the validity of this, their response:

"While we may have plans to expand this year, there is unfortunately no ETA at
the moment, nor can we guarantee that if we expand to New Zealand that it
would happen before 2015 comes to a close. We are hopeful, but cannot provide
a more accurate timeframe at this time."

